# Tournaround Time on Trouble Tickets?



## woofwoofwoof (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wondering what the typical turn around time on FA trouble tickets is, because I had one submitted for several days that went by with no response, whereas I remember them being very quick, a while back.  Closed previous one and resubmitted it; was just wondering if anyone knows how long it usually takes for an admin to get back on these things?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2011)

There's a gajillion TT's, but yeah sometimes it takes a lil while. The admins have been good about answering TT's I've submitted. Just wait, it wont take long.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 30, 2011)

We're down to three pages, last I checked, and I estimate there is 50 per page.
Your issue will be dealt with as soon as someone has the time to attend to it. If it's a site bug, it might take a little longer as it needs to be bought to the attention of the tech team.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 30, 2011)

The turn around time depends upon partially what kind of ticket it is. We try (and I know I do personally this) to target time sensitive cases like harassment quickly. However other kinds of tickets like aup violations can take several days before they are resolved depending upon the nature of the content due to the procedure involved.

Then sometimes it may be a few days before a message sent to a user to resolve an issue is even read. Not everyone after all gets on FA every single day. Then there are also the cases of incomplete information where we have to ask users to provide more information.

Generally if you want good turn around it does help to provide all the info up front. It helps cut down the time admins have to spend on a ticket and as thus opens up more time to take on even more during the course of the day. I hope the info helps.


----------



## Decker (May 6, 2011)

My ticket's been sitting there for 3 weeks. I really, really would like to see more administrators brought on board to answer tickets. Pretty please?


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

I submitted a TT yesterday and it was answered the same day


----------



## Decker (May 6, 2011)

I'm jelly.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Decker said:


> I'm jelly.


 It's proof that the admins love me more then you. I'm their favorite. When they see a TT with my name on it, they all rush to answer it and that's what causes FA's whitescreens, then neer says OKAY GUYS, LET'S GO TO IRC AND WE'LL SETTLE WHO GETS TO ANSWER CLAYTON'S TT'S and then they decide


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 6, 2011)

I've always had my TTS answered within a few days. I had one issue solved in the IRC chat. Give it some time. If it is a big enough issue contact someone directly I suppose.


----------



## Decker (May 9, 2011)

Hold on a sec I just noticed this



Trpdwarf said:


> We try (and I know I do personally this) to target time sensitive cases like harassment quickly. However other kinds of tickets like aup violations can take several days before they are resolved depending upon the nature of the content due to the procedure involved.


 
So you answer tickets in any order depending on what kind of ticket it is? That doesn't seem very fair to me, I would have thought it would be first come first served to minimise the wait for everybody.

Also, should I go and resubmit my ticket to Harassment so it gets a quicker response or something? >__>


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 9, 2011)

Decker said:


> Hold on a sec I just noticed this
> 
> So you answer tickets in any order depending on what kind of ticket it is? That doesn't seem very fair to me, I would have thought it would be first come first served to minimise the wait for everybody.
> 
> Also, should I go and resubmit my ticket to Harassment so it gets a quicker response or something? >__>


 
Please don't resubmit your ticket under a false category. It's enough work for the sire staff, as it is, to answer all of them.
Harassment issues generally require fast intervention, to prevent stuff like that getting out of hand. A ticket about, say, a submission violation, isn't that time-sensitive, as the submission will either be removed by the uploader (Goodbye violation, problem solved), or nothing will happen to it, and a staff member will get to it later.

Ain't that about right, <Insert mainsite staff member here>?


----------



## RTDragon (May 9, 2011)

Though what about more serious one like ban evasion as well as scamming? Usually you have to gather a ton of evidence as well as reference links.


----------



## Diocletian (Jun 4, 2011)

We're already back to some trouble tickets taking up to 2 months to be answered. Shouts made on Dragoneer's page over the past few weeks:











So one has to ask, are we still in a situation where only a few admins are actually consistently doing what they are there for, and answering trouble tickets in great quantity at expense to themselves in time and stress, while certain other admins sit around and don't bother doing anything?

Hey, anyone reading this thread, do you think you could say how many trouble tickets you've currently got open and how long they've been open for? Plus, if you see any comments, shouts or journals about this, please link to them from here so that we can go about getting some sort of idea of the scale of the problem and how many people it is effecting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 4, 2011)

Decker said:


> Hold on a sec I just noticed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You need to think of it this way.
If a ticket takes longer it may be due to an investigation before you get a response.
If it's cut and dry like "someone posted her titties on FA" then yes, it will get answered faster.

Answering doesn't mean that your ticket isn't being looked at, it means it just takes longer to give a better response.

If you submit a ticket like "I think the site is b0rked and has white screens" that may not get answered. So remember to put in as much detail in a ticket and if there's an odd issue that's more technical I know those not in the technical know how will not be able to properly answer it.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> Hey, anyone reading this thread, do you think you could say how many trouble tickets you've currently got open and how long they've been open for? Plus, if you see any comments, shouts or journals about this, please link to them from here so that we can go about getting some sort of idea of the scale of the problem and how many people it is effecting.


 
Lessee.

I have two. One from yesterday (someone traced anime cells) and I have one from almost three months ago (requesting a fix in the AUP).


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 4, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> Hey, anyone reading this thread, do you think you could say how many trouble tickets you've currently got open and how long they've been open for? Plus, if you see any comments, shouts or journals about this, please link to them from here so that we can go about getting some sort of idea of the scale of the problem and how many people it is effecting.


 
17 tickets, all closed within 3 days.


----------



## Decker (Jun 9, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> Hey, anyone reading this thread, do you think you could say how many trouble tickets you've currently got open and how long they've been open for? Plus, if you see any comments, shouts or journals about this, please link to them from here so that we can go about getting some sort of idea of the scale of the problem and how many people it is effecting.


 
I had a ticket open for a month before I asked an admin directly to look into the problem. The problem was someone tracing my artwork, and it was left for a month :V I'd say that's a pretty urgent situation, wouldn't you?


----------



## Diocletian (Jun 9, 2011)

Here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5843272

Is a submission by Technicolour Pie, from May 31st, it is an appeal for something to be done about a trouble ticket she submitted re a 12 year old girl using the site (who would need to be banned since FA 13+ only). She said that "someone I reported afterwards even got taken care of." The trouble ticket was later dealt with after the personal intervention of the site owner: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5843272#cid:42749354

Further pertinent comments made on the submission:



			
				Wulvzy said:
			
		

> I submitted a trouble ticket about 2-3 months ago for someone obviously tracing other's work and recoloring it
> 
> ...still havent gotten any response :1





			
				oneandonly said:
			
		

> Took me 3-4 months for a harassing charge. The response was simply  "Please add the user to your ignore list and hide any comments you deem  inappropriate."
> 
> Conclusion: trouble tickets are like Charlie Sheen, they never come on  time, and they are never useful other than to start drama.



(Why does it take 3 - 4 months to give someone a copy and paste boilerplate response?)



			
				sixcolors said:
			
		

> I still come across cub porn and early teen porn from time to time.  Someone will fave something of mine and I'll go to see what else they've  faved and *hello*! I reported  one such user months ago and have not received any response from the  devs [...]





			
				poprockgrey said:
			
		

> I have about 15 tickets that no admin has even taken a few minutes to take care of/tell me to f off. :|
> 
> I've given up reporting things now.





			
				D6016 said:
			
		

> i had the same problem with someone posting DVD covers :I
> i had to delete the old trouble ticket and resubmit it





			
				Emmerich said:
			
		

> Yeah, I never got a response to a TT where I reported someone claiming  to be 13 posting porn. Even if they aren't 13, they shouldn't claim to  be and post porn. x_x





			
				Shizu222 said:
			
		

> Mine always get responded to within a minute. Longest I've had to wait is 5 minutes.





			
				HAZARD said:
			
		

> [...] my ticket is still collecting dust [...]





			
				dude-over-here said:
			
		

> Admins are usually pretty prompt with responding to my TTs, but I do  have one still awaiting response. I even went back and asked the person  if they made the image that I assumed they ripped from a game. I figured  "Well, maybe I was wrong and they just forgot to respond/close the  ticket." But nope. I was right.





			
				Tsampikos said:
			
		

> I filed one on 05.18.11 for a SEIZURE INDUCING AVATAR and it was taken care of.
> 
> More serious issues... nope. Still open.





			
				CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> How long ago was this?
> 
> I think my record for a TT response is 3 weeks.
> 
> That's record for the *FASTEST* response, in case there was some confusion, there...





			
				Skoon said:
			
		

> I've also noticed that stuff only gets done efficiently when the staff takes personal offense.


----------



## Ben (Jun 9, 2011)

Good post Dio, but you might want to fix that to May 31st, since that's when that submission was actually made.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 9, 2011)

Just one thing



Diocletian said:


> Skoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I've also noticed that stuff only gets done efficiently when the staff takes personal offense.



Why did you even bother quoting that?


----------



## Diocletian (Jun 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why did you even bother quoting that?


 
How members of the FA userbase perceive/experience the troubletickets/administration is obviously relevant. Here for example:   http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5843272#cid:42741685

You have 4 people's perceptions of the trouble tickets and by extension the administration/moderation of the site:



			
				gutterslut said:
			
		

> The TT's are more backed up than a 90 year old man with no prune juice.





			
				WetCoyote said:
			
		

> Its the internet equivelient of getting stuck in an automated phone call loop.
> You call, you press the right buttons,
> You get elevator music till you give up.
> No ones picking it up, they hope to drive you to give up.





			
				The_Blue_Mage said:
			
		

> That's their tactic.
> Seriously. They just let the tickets pile up until they can get to them.
> 
> Personal responsibility has been left off the bus to make room for personal satisfaction, and it's pretty awful.
> ...





			
				Liberty (in response to WetCoyote said:
			
		

> This is the best analogy ever.



My thought is that there are going to be a few admins who do as much as they can and it is not fair to speak ill of them, but they're only a few for tens of thousands of people on this site, and it means many trouble tickets are going to go unanswered for a long time, and that affects how people perceive things.

If there is widespread malaise, it will have knock on effects on goodwill towards the site, how patient and co-operative people will be with the running of the site, people's willingness to help and so forth.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 9, 2011)

Honestly, why aren't tickets worked on in some sort of order? I have a feeling that the tickets that take forever are ones that are old enough to be buried by several more.

Frankly, every time one of my tickets get's stuck, I note an admin. I feel horrible about doing that, since pretty much all admins say not to, and it seems like nagging, but hey... it gets stuff done. :\

Besides, I need to note them about something else anyway, I can probably just throw my ticket in there.


----------



## SwooshyCueb (Jun 10, 2011)

Ticket ID 28290: opened 4.10.2011, no response yet.


----------



## Diocletian (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got 1 trouble ticket which has been open for 5 weeks with no response and 2 for 4 weeks.

The last trouble ticket I had answered was on the 23rd of June. That was trouble ticket number 31,413. I opened a new one today which was 32,058.

So in the 14 days since the 23rd 645 trouble tickets have been opened. 

How many of these have been answered? Why are so many still slipping through the cracks and piling up?

There are 11 admins listed on the staff page currently (ignoring Nylak and Dragoneer). If each person does 5 trouble tickets a day, 5 days a week (and I don't think that is unreasonable) that is  275 tickets a week. That would towards keeping on top of things if around 322 a week are being opened.

Clearly an activity quota is needed and I can't see why it couldn't be imposed with immediate effect. If someone can't be active as an admin they shouldn't be an admin. 

Also, from what I've seen it also seems that when people aged under 18 are reported, some admins will clear their gallery of mature/adult content but others won't. 

The only reason why I can think that this is happening is because there is little or no communication and no consistent policy.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2011)

This is one reason my disapproval and dislike of Furaffinty is growing daily.

Lack of communication with the userbase (especially Dragoneer on security issues) is another.

And the longest I've waited on a TT was probably 4-6 months, generally less than 1-2 weeks on less severe issues like harassment.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> This is one reason my disapproval and dislike of Furaffinty is growing daily.



Do you only ever come on here to whine? You never seem to post anything useful or constructive, just the same endless "HURR THIS IS WHY I H8 U" bullshit. 

Don't even bother pointing at people like Accountability; you are nothing like that. There's no specific points made, no suggestions put forth, no ideas on how an issue can be fixed. If you're going to continue this endless torrent of hate, at least try and be constructive about it. You are not helping, in any way, shape, or form. You're just an angry guy waving a "ME TOO" sign.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Do you only ever come on here to whine? You never seem to post anything useful or constructive, just the same endless "HURR THIS IS WHY I H8 U" bullshit.
> 
> Don't even bother pointing at people like Accountability; you are nothing like that. There's no specific points made, no suggestions put forth, no ideas on how an issue can be fixed. If you're going to continue this endless torrent of hate, at least try and be constructive about it. You are not helping, in any way, shape, or form. You're just an angry guy waving a "ME TOO" sign.


 This ^

Although I'd word it a little different, being a mod'n all.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I try but it usually ends up being ignored like most users here.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> I'm sorry, but I try but it usually ends up being ignored like most users here.


 
And by not trying it gets even more ignored.

Wowee, you're a genius!


----------

